# Irregular Choice Shoes



## browneyedbaby (Jun 2, 2006)

Hiya All

I love, love, love LOVE Irregular Choice shoes, I'm in the UK and can't find anywhere that has the new collection, online or in store! It's driving me mad!! I need these shoes....

Attachment 971

Actually there's lots more that I want too!

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 2, 2006)

!!! Those are just darling! I'm a sucker for cute flats.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 2, 2006)

Me too (and spots!)


----------



## rnsmelody (Jun 19, 2006)

i love those shoes too! i got my pairs at zappos.com they have a ton of selcection, but the prices are a lil too high there.. it hardly goes on sale but it way worth it!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 19, 2006)

Apparently those shoes weren't ordered by any of the UK stockists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nooooooooooo


----------



## pixichixi (Jun 19, 2006)

I get my ICL at zappos.com, too.
I didn't think the price differed that much from one online store to the next--sonetimes Urabn Outfitters has them and the price is the same as zappos.
I've never seen them in a store before, so I don't even know where to begin to look.

I'd go with zappos if the overseas shipping rate wasn't insane.

PS. I usually had to order a size down or the shoe would fall off of my foot, but I don't know if that's because my feet are shrinking or what. The reviews are helpful on Zappos for that kind of thing...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 18, 2006)

they sell them in schuh
well i cant see the pic
but they sell the shoes there


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 18, 2006)

Tried Schuh and everywhere else in the whole flippin country that sells footwear (at least it feels like it) but nowhere has them. Apparently they weren't ordered by any UK retailers. Grr


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 19, 2006)

*oooo*

Irregular choice shoes are my favourites...

You can sometimes find them on ebay...i think theres a store called "letsbuyshoes" or "lets_buy_shoes" on ebay that sells ALOT of irregular choice shoes, so perhaps try there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck finding them, they are exrreeeemely cute


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 21, 2006)

OMG thoes are sooo cute!  Please let me know where you end up finding them.  I'm going to look around as well.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 30, 2006)

those are so cute.
nordstrom will have irregular choice shoes sometimes too, ihave seen cute ones there!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 31, 2006)

u can also sometimes find the odd pair in tk maxx
u can also buy online on the site now


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 31, 2006)

i saw those at bloomingdales a while ago
or i saw a pair that looked just like that

also nordstroms carrys alot of flats


----------



## Katja (Nov 3, 2006)

*I heart Irregular Choice shoes, too!  I always look at them on Zappos, they are totally me.*


----------



## Throwaway Style (Nov 4, 2006)

I just got a pair of Irregular Choice boots for 36 dollars. and a pair of irregular choice flats for 32. both brand new.
pure bliss.


----------



## widdershins (Jan 18, 2009)

My life's quest is to get a pair of IC Scalloped Wedge Creepers. How cute are these??? I need them soooo baaaaaaad!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 18, 2009)

I have never bought a pair although I have access to them because I heard the quality is so bad.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 18, 2009)

I've never heard of them but ll of those are adorable


----------



## widdershins (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness I am so jealous! I would seriously still buy a pair even if they fell to pieces on my feet. Do you know if scalloped wedge creepers are the official name? I am having such a hard time finding any mention of them!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_I have never bought a pair although I have access to them because I heard the quality is so bad._


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry I don't know, but there is a livejournal community about irregular choice shoes. I am sure the members can help you!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 19, 2009)

Ohhh old thread!! I never did find those flippin' shoes!!!!!!!!

I do have about 10 pairs of IC shoes though... I wouldn't say they are bad quality at all . Bear in mind they are often meant to be occasion wear shoes and have to be treated as such, plus you usually get spare heel tips so with appropriate care and thought you shouldn't have ay problems!


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 29, 2009)

i have 2 say irregular choice shoes are the FREAKING DEVIL!!!!!!!!!!!! i bought a flat pair and TRIED to wear them...i got as far as the bus stop and had to go home again because my feet were shredded in blisters!!!!! my freiend had the same thing with a simular pair. i had the right size and everything. think its because they where made from such hard leather lol


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello, IRREGULAR CHOICE is the irregular choice UK website, you can order from there...


----------

